# TXT Dateien vom Server/Host lesen und schreiben.WIE?



## Kian (26. Sep 2004)

Hi,
ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich will für ein Browsergame eine Highscoreliste programmieren. Das spielt basiert auf Applets. Ich hab jetzt nur das Problem, dass ich es nicht schaffe vom Server auf dem sich das Applet befindet die Highscore Datei auszulesen. Zu dem soll es auch möglich sein, dass ein anderes Applet diese Datei beschreibt bzw. Highscores hinzufügt. Lokal hab ich das über RandomAccessFile und mit einer Signierung hinbekommen.
Ich hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
Danke.


----------



## foobar (26. Sep 2004)

Und was genau funktioniert nicht? Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Grizzly (27. Sep 2004)

Kian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Ich hab jetzt nur das Problem, dass ich es nicht schaffe vom Server auf dem sich das Applet befindet die Highscore Datei auszulesen. Zu dem soll es auch möglich sein, dass ein anderes Applet diese Datei beschreibt bzw. Highscores hinzufügt. Lokal hab ich das über RandomAccessFile und mit einer Signierung hinbekommen.[...]



Das Auslesen einer Datei per HTTP vom Server sollte das Applet auf jeden Fall können - auch ohne Signierung. Aber die Highscore-Tabelle schreiben? ... Per HTTP kann man keine Dateien auf dem Server schreiben. Allerhöchstens per HTTP Request zum Server "hochladen".


----------



## Kian (27. Sep 2004)

Grizzly kannst du mir bitte ein Beispiel dazu schicken, wie man eine TXT auf einen Server schreibt und ausliest.
Danke.


----------



## Grizzly (27. Sep 2004)

Auslesen ist wahrscheinlich weniger das Problem. Du bastelst Dir mit Applet.getCodeBase eine URL zusammen, die auf die Datei zeigt. Vom URL Objekt kannst Du Dir dann eine URLConnection geben lassen, über deren InputStream Du dann die Datei auslesen kannst.

Aber das Hochschieben funktioniert nur, wenn Du auf dem Server ein CGI Skript, PHP oder Java laufen hast, dass das entgegen nimmt.


----------



## Kian (28. Sep 2004)

Ich hab jetzt ein kleines Servlet geschrieben, hab aber keinen Plan wie ich des zusammen mit Tomcat starten lasse.
Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll?


----------



## CyberKane (1. Okt 2004)

Zum einrichten von Tomcat gibt es unter folgendem Link ein recht einfaches Tutorial. Lass dich von den vielen Zwischenschritten nicht verwirren. Sie sind größtenteilsoptional und / oder nur für bestimmte Betriebssysteme oder Ansprüche:

http://www.coreservlets.com/Apache-Tomcat-Tutorial/


----------

